# LONELY SWITCH



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.electronickits.com/remote_control/rf4.htm

Got tired crawling through the bushes balancing on rocks near the pond(cold water?ask me how i know).Since i sold my 27mhz TE with the switch modul and i am waiting for the newer update i ordered the above listed remote relay switch which at $ 38.-- is a ok deal beats crawling there are 4 relays on the board i wired relay 1+3 so the switch goes on way and relay 2+4 the other way.The power for the switch and relay comes from a 12 volt Drill battery,i tested the unit succesfully and i am happy the way it works up to a 100 feet :flawless!!!! Aah i forgot to mention that the relay 1+3 is fused just in case a relay jamms(to switch the switch you musst press either 1+3 Button or 2+4 button simultaniusly!!!

Manfred Diel


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Similar product at a similar price but can handle 6 amps without mods rather than 2.

Four Channel On/Off Remote


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of us who prefer to go "analog", I've created throws for remote switches using brass sliding barrel locks (like you use for a gate or door), pulley sheaves, and stainless steel thin cable. The work great and never short out.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Chirs 
Got any Pictures? 
JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the rolling code on the one Manfred picked, call me paranoid. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Would make it unlikely that someone could throw a switch under your train Greg...


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE PICTURE OF YOUR MODIFICATION


----------

